# Apples



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

This afternoon Roberta and I were out picking apples, we picked around 60lbs all of them from roadside trees where someone has thrown a apple core out of the car window so totally free!

















Most will be made into wine but Roberta wan't to make some crap apple and chilli jelly!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Sounds good, I tend to peel, core, and slice. I freeze a gallon bag with 8 cups of them a cup of sugar and cinnamon added. When I want apple crisp, apple pie, or what ever I or Gina pull one out and cook it up. VERY Tasteeeeee !

Try it those look like great apples.

Green apples have a tartness I like and are firm also.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

PS....I use one of those hand peeling, slicing, coring apple thingy's you can do bushels in no time and with little mess.

http://www.williams-sonoma.com/products/old-fashioned-apple-peeler-and-corer/


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I don't peel or core them for wine just quarter them same with the apple jelly.

A woman at work!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Happy woman at that !

Try making some of that apple crisp I was making referance too. You can thank me later ! it is super with a little ice cream on it, mmmm.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

On a call said:


> Happy woman at that !
> 
> Try making some of that apple crisp I was making referance too. You can thank me later ! it is super with a little ice cream on it, mmmm.


You're going to have to quit making these types of post OAC, I gained 5 lbs reading it


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Apple chili jelly sounds good on a warm biscuit or a scone for you Matt.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I was thinking on game meat!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Ok Matt....give up the recipe !

It does sound good and you have the chilli peppers too







Maybe you should plant some by those apple trees, " Matt the pepper Planter ".

Those do look like nice easy picking trees.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

She's having a problem getting the jelly to set! Not a happy bunny!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

cook it a bit longer ?

Looks nice though .


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Mattuk said:


> This afternoon Roberta and I were out picking apples, we picked around 60lbs all of them from roadside trees where someone has thrown a apple core out of the car window so totally free!
> 
> View attachment 2817
> 
> ...


 Crap apple - doesn't sound too tasty, did you mean crab apples, you must have them over there as they've been around forever !!! We used to eat them canned when we were kids and they make into an awesome jelly !!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

crap apples are found in the horse stalls... also free for the picking.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Yeah well spotted Rick, maybe thats just how things were heading.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Well if those are crab apples I sure would like to see your regular apples. Those might be wild apples smaller and have more flavor but compared to what we call crab apples big differance. Ours are the size of marbles. I have pick the bloosums for making wine in the spring.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Brian they are crab apples, there are probably 100's of different species of crab apple around the world in may shapes, colours and sizes.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Mattuk said:


> Brian they are crab apples, there are probably 100's of different species of crab apple around the world in may shapes, colours and sizes.


 They don't have the color as most that I've seen but like you said there's many kinds, its rare to find any around here anymore, most of the ones that are around are the size of apricots and do make a good wine and jelly !!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Well the jelly set over night, haven't tried it yet!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Mattuk said:


> Well the jelly set over night, haven't tried it yet!


 It does look good, I made some pear jalapeno jelly one year and turned out awesome, very good on pork etc. !!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I was thinking maybe on pork too Rick!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

hmm...how about venison ?

Hey where is that cook of ours ??? yo, A.W. where are you ......


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

SSHHH !! He was taste testing last night !


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Chili jelly? Never heard of it. Sounds interesting. I know my aunt used to make some kind of wine with apples. All this talk about food is making me hungry though !


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

With what we picked yesterday there's enough to make 16 gallons of apple wine, thats around a 100 bottles at $0.70per bottle and taste better than any mass made wine. Alcohol vol about 20%.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Mattuk said:


> With what we picked yesterday there's enough to make 16 gallons of apple wine, thats around a 100 bottles at $0.70per bottle and taste better than any mass made wine. Alcohol vol about 20%.


Wow ! That's a s%^t ton of wine ! Save some for me....LOL


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Its some good stuff!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Just promise that you won't drink a bunch and get on the road.. or on line... If you do I'm gonna type REALLY LOUD !


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

What is the legal limit there Matt ? Penalties ?

http://dui.drivinglaws.org/arizona.php

Az has the strictest dui laws in the nation. It doesn't take much. and as you can see from the link it is a pretty pricey ordeal.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I don't drink and drive Don.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

youngdon said:


> What is the legal limit there Matt ? Penalties ?


I think a glass of wine or 1 shot or a pint of beer. I would say at least a 1 year ban.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Wow. Those are some rough laws Don. Do they throw in a handful of sand for lube ?


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Ouch. That is however some potent wine 20% Might have to try and do a batch. I have apples glore here.

That is a good amount of wine Matt...thats 2 bottles a week.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

2 bottles a week ? That's all ? LOL


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Mattuk said:


> I don't drink and drive Don.


I doubted you did Matt, you seem a bit to smart for that.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

bones44 said:


> 2 bottles a week ? That's all ? LOL


We don't just make apple wine Tom! Joking aside with it being 20% you've got to go easy on it. If your not use to it you'll be on the floor!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

youngdon said:


> I doubted you did Matt, you seem a bit to smart for that.


I don't have to be smart about it. Its against the law and I have no wish to do it.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

At 20% I could imagine the damage one could do to the liver and everything else inside overdoing it !


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Yeah but then anything you do nowadays is bad for you, I'm sure breathing in and out is wrong!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I am waiting for the tax on air soon. Good luck with them apples. Do you have them in the primary yet ?


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

On a call said:


> I am waiting for the tax on air soon. Good luck with them apples. Do you have them in the primary yet ?


Sorry Brian but what do you mean by primary?


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Oh sorry, I use the term primary for the first bucket that is fermenting. The next being the secondary.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Right. Yes some are soaking in water.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Soaking or fermenting ?


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Mattuk said:


> Right. Yes some are soaking in water.


Soaking.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Hey Matt, how long do those have to ferment before it's good ?


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I'll be straining the liquid off of the fruit today and then adding the yeast, yeast nutrient, sugar and pectolase to it, it will begin to ferment tomorrow and carry on for around 3 weeks.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

That's good to hear. Just in time for fall harvest ! Do you drink it cold or hot ?


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

It's wine ! Cold!! What the hell's the matter with you Tom!


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Mattuk said:


> I'll be straining the liquid off of the fruit today and then adding the yeast, yeast nutrient, sugar and pectolase to it, it will begin to ferment tomorrow and carry on for around 3 weeks.


Grandma used to make muscadine wine in big pottery containers. After all the ingredients were added, she would cover it with a cloth and put several rubberbands around the lip to hold the cloth taut. The purpose was to keep out insects etc..She would check on it every now and then--however I found a way without disturbing the cloth--I watched the flies that were on top of the cloth--never many mind you but they were good barometers. When you wanted to know the condition of the brew shoo them away--if it was getting good they flew a bit sluggish. But when it was "ready" the flies couldnt hardly get airborne as they were tanked--and all simply by the FUMES emanating up through the cloth--thats when I would sneak a cup or two, hic!!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Thats funny A22!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Mattuk said:


> It's wine ! Cold!! What the hell's the matter with you Tom!


I don't know how you guys drink it over there. Here some people like it room temp. Wasn't sure if yours was a true wine or some kind of mash. Some people drink mash like cider, warmed up.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

bones44 said:


> I don't know how you guys drink it over there. Here some people like it room temp. Wasn't sure if yours was a true wine or some kind of mash. Some people drink mash like cider, warmed up.


We always drank it room temp, reason was it never made it to the fridge. Because by the time we had sampled it waiting for the fermentation to be complete--it was polished off LOL


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

bones44 said:


> I don't know how you guys drink it over there. Here some people like it room temp. Wasn't sure if yours was a true wine or some kind of mash. Some people drink mash like cider, warmed up.


Apples = white wine cold. Blackberry's = red wine room temp.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

OK. Not a wine drinker. Was just curious.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

If you come over here I'll soon change that!


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Mattuk said:


> If you come over here I'll soon change that!


Be careful Matt, you might turn Tom into a WHINER--


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

He already is one!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Muscadine wine is one of my wifes favorites







I like it too in fact I think I like em all. Hic

She just does not prefer the drier wines


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

We got 11 gallons from the first batch.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Mattuk said:


> He already is one!


You guys are so sweet. Can we get a group hug ? NOT !


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Aw thanks Tom.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

bones44 said:


> You guys are so sweet. Can we get a group hug ? NOT !


That's just the wine talking Tom.... Wait till the hangover... they'll be asking "what the hells wrong with you?" LOL


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Yea, no kiddin. Sometimes a guy can't get a break. LOL


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Your not wrong there Tom.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

bones44 said:


> Yea, no kiddin. Sometimes a guy can't get a break. LOL


I have to agree, who started this mud slinging anyway?


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Antlerz22 said:


> Be careful Matt, you might turn Tom into a WHINER--


I'm not sure.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Mattuk said:


> It's wine ! Cold!! What the hell's the matter with you Tom!


I certainly wouldn't have any idea.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Your point?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

bones44 said:


> I have to agree, who started this mud slinging anyway?


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Yes it was all me then.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Mudslinging? I thought it was apple throwing ! LMAO


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I've got a set of stocks!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

" Hello phychology department " yes I have a couple friends who act very friendly over the internet " I see do they offer group hugs and things " Yes should I worry " all depends...do you like hugs ......


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

On a call said:


> " Hello phychology department " .


All you got on the phone was some guy that couldn't spell either and I think he wants to hug you !


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

And his name is Peggy......


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)




----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

bones44 said:


> And his name is Peggy......


LOL and Peggy needs a shave !


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

TRANSFER !


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

TRANSFER !


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

There's a lot of wine there!









They will stay in the airing cupboard so they get a constant heat.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

What is an airing cupboard ?
Are these all the same.... some are green


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

A cupboard with a heater in it where you hang washing thats come off the line and may not be dry yet or needs airing.

They were from 5 different apple tree's so may vary a little.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Holy crap ! That's alot of wine ! Looks like you'll be fixed for awhile. Now do those get poured into smaller bottles or those the final product Matt ?


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

bones44 said:


> Holy crap ! That's alot of wine ! Looks like you'll be fixed for awhile. Now do those get poured into smaller bottles or those the final product Matt ?


 Those are the IV bottles.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

hassell said:


> Those are the IV bottles.


Some experience speaking there!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

bones44 said:


> Holy crap ! That's alot of wine ! Looks like you'll be fixed for awhile. Now do those get poured into smaller bottles or those the final product Matt ?


They are 1 gallon jars with airlocks on them. Once its finished fermenting I'll strain them into clean jars, add some stopper to make sure and some finnings to help clear the wine, then let it settle for a day or 2 in which time the sediment will drop and the wine will clear. Then I'll run it through a filter and its good to drink!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Sounds good ! My wife drinks alot of different wine. I only like the icewines. But man are they expensive here !


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

bones44 said:


> My wife drinks alot of different wine!


Its how she gets through the day living with you!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

That's for sure !


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Ice wines are good but really they are not all that special. Grape are allowed to stay on the vine untill the end of season, then when the frosts turn a little more solid they pick the grapes and sqeeze them. You get less juice this way but more sugar and concentrated flavor. This is the reason they are soo expensive.

Matt I never filter unless I have a clearing problem, even then I try a clearing agent first. Do you always filter ?

To fill my bottles I just rack.

Picked up 5 gallons of fall rasberries......mmmmm they should be most excellant.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I'm sure thats not true at all Tom!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

On a call said:


> Ice wines are good but really they are not all that special. Grape are allowed to stay on the vine untill the end of season, then when the frosts turn a little more solid they pick the grapes and sqeeze them. You get less juice this way but more sugar and concentrated flavor. This is the reason they are soo expensive.
> 
> Matt I never filter unless I have a clearing problem, even then I try a clearing agent first. Do you always filter ?
> 
> ...


I like the flavor is the reason behind it. I use to drink a real dry wine made by my old Italian neighbor. That stuff would knock your socks off ! Not much of a drinker now. Mostly beer and on occasion wine.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

On a call said:


> Ice wines are good but really they are not all that special.


Make your mind up Brian!!

I always add finnings and filter as it produces the best results.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

We have the fall reds. Can't remember the name. They are like eating candy !


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I know some of those ol timers...they do not mess around. I know some who still make it like my grandpa. Using the huge wooden barrels. That is a lot of wine to start with let alone the amount of juice you have everything else that is used. But they do it some have 2 or 3 barrels and import thier grapes !! Then they press them..wow.

It is time for grapes to start being ready. If you are interested Tom you should think about trying it...not all that hard.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

bones44 said:


> We have the fall reds. Can't remember the name. They are like eating candy !


Well stop eating them and make some wine Tom, I'll guide you through it! Or some raspberry vodka! Thats very good!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Oh ok Matt I see how you are clearing yours up...do you use a machine or just a filter and gravity ?

Tom ever try ice white ?


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Rasberry vodka ?? does it hold onto the rasberry flavor ?


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Never thought of Vodka ! My aunt who is from Poland makes tons of different wines and such. I should ask her !


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

And....I though vodka was made from potatos ?


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

On a call said:


> Oh ok Matt I see how you are clearing yours up...do you use a machine or just a filter and gravity?


It has to have gravity to go through the filter.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Have a bottle here now I haven't cracked open yet. Waiting for a buck to celebrate ! (Plus have had to have injections in my back with lots of meds.)


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Oh ok I may have to try that next time if you are having good results. I was too cheap to buy the machine.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Buy a cheap bottle of vodka, 200gm of sugar,1lb of raspberry's and a jar that will hold the lot. Put raspberry's into the jar, pour the sugar over them and then add the vodka to them making sure it covers the lot buy more vodka if needed. Then leave it for at least 6 weeks or as long as you can in a warm dark place. After strain through a cloth in to a clean bottle and your good to go!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Hmmm...sounds like our cherry bounce







.

I will try it....cause I have them.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Blackberry whisky, sloe gin, apricot brandy you can do it with anything!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I have to dirinking stop


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Brian did you start the process yet ? Gonna need something for the cold weather if you come out ! LOL


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Yesterday I racked off the wine thats finished fermenting and added some stopper to make sure its stopped and some finings to help clear it.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

So how soon can we expect a snitty post from a hungover Matt ?


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

HaHa. You wont!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Filtering the wine.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

How about this for clear, crisp looking wine!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

The wine looks good Matt. How did Roberta's jelly work out ?


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

A compliment to read this morning, thank you! Ok but she cooked the heat out of the chilli, she should of added it in later.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Wow, it does look good. Too good I'm sure after all that hard work !


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Tastes good to Tom!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Looks to like one of those wines that look inocent and then creep up behind you and then....bites you in the arse







enjoy Matt. Nice post !


----------

